# Afghan And Pakistani Kush Auto Grow



## metalholic (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello all I've been here on this site for a long time and never started a grow thread. So here is my first attempt on a grow journal.I'm growing Afghan and Pakistani Kush from WOS. I have 3 Afghan and 2 Pakistani at the moment.I have grown before as this is my 3rd grow of autos.So here is the lay down.
1.Started seeds in small grow box I built for germination and veg
2.Transferred seedlings in 3 gallon pots
3.Using Happy frog soil first time using it, 400w HPS In my bigger grow box witch is 7 feet high 4 feet across and 34 inches wide with the hook ups LOL I'll post pics
4.Not using nutes yet as Happy Frog has everything in it.
I will be posting weekly on weekends cause I work at nights and sleep during the day weekends are my only time. Please leave comments if you wish to do so could get other ideas from you guys or help cause we do learn something everyday in life.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

That all lookin mighty fancy fur this here bushman but what ever works your trail complete makes fur the greatest journy. Much luck friend and wow still cant get over the fancy but I likes shiny things

Respect yu partner
BWD


----------



## metalholic (Mar 3, 2012)

ok and here are the babies at 1 week


----------



## metalholic (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks BackWoods much appreciated


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

Yual gots the green thumb partner they lookin mighty happy were they be nestin much luck gain friend

BWD


----------



## metalholic (Mar 3, 2012)

And here are they at week 2 all pics are from phone witch are ok I guess. Again please post your thoughts and Thanks for joining in on this JOURNEY:hubba: This is where I put them in 3 Gallon pots


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

metalholic said:
			
		

> And here are they at week 2 all pics are from phone witch are ok I guess. Again please post your thoughts and Thanks for joining in on this JOURNEY:hubba: This is where I put them in 3 Gallon pots


 
Yual do just fine my friend count me in yur fireside time to time.

BWD


----------



## metalholic (Mar 4, 2012)

I tell ya one thing, these plants are loving the happy frog cause they are shooting up, there loving it


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Well not suras I like shootin up nor to other folks as well better left to just chawin on the pipe and stickin with sweet smoke leavin the veins to be is just me prefference.

BWD


----------



## metalholic (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL BackWoods talking about the plants as they are reaching for the sky.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Why wered it go? Yual sure it aint night time be bumpin yur head on the head board one 2 many? Yankin yur ankle pilgrem just pokin some fun ifin we dont make time to take life less seriously we end up missin the warmth of a smile or the feel good of a real chuckle. Nothin but respect friend enjoys yur fireside.

BWD


----------



## metalholic (Mar 4, 2012)

lol all good Bro


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2012)

Lookin good...I wld get them transplanted ASAP. I dont grow autos anymore but I think you are better off starting autos off in the pot they will finish in. Pretty sure deeper pots are also recommended. The key with autos other then getting lucky pheno wise is keeping them as stress free as possible IMO... If they get stressed and set back in the veg stage it's not like you can extend the veg...they will start flowering, stretch a tiny bit and if they are small you will wind up with really small plants come harvest time. Jmo


----------



## metalholic (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Hamster for the info, I did changed them in 3 Gallon pots at week 2 as I have pics up here already. I've watch your journal when you did the White Dwarfs, that was a good grow there bud. I done the White Dwarfs and some other autos and they came out pretty good. Again thanks for the info and stop in from time to time.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol...gotta not read grow journals baked. Now I see that you put them into bigger pots. .  And thanks those White Dwarves where some tasty smoke. Best tasting auto smoke I ever had.  Green mojo for the rest of the grow brosef. I will cop a squat over here in the corner.


----------



## metalholic (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL @ Hamster and thanks, welcome to my 1st Journal


----------



## metalholic (Mar 11, 2012)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

Ok, all babies are doing very well. Like I said before there loving this Happy Frog Soil. They grew at least 1"1/2 maybe more on 2 but they look good and starting to flower this is where the fun begins lol. I hope they take off now. I gave them water today but I'm going to start giving them nutes mid week cause they are starting to drink a lot. So Wednesday will be a good day. I also started some Reg seeds 12 12 this will be my first attempt at these. They are as follow Green House "CHEMDOG" and "WHITE WIDOW" Skunk #1 and Northern Lights I forgot from who but I'll find out. So here are some pics.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in metalholic.  They are loving you already.  Stay safe.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking very good metalholic. I love me auto grows. I would have to agree with hammy about the pot size thing. I always start mine in 3gal pots. It helps an auto get a little extra size when the roots have time to stretch out from the get go. 

I shall follow along on this grow as these strains are on my todo list. 

*Green Mojo mate. *


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome  job thus far, keep up the good work!


----------



## metalholic (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks peeps to Jericho i put them in 3 gals ueah i should of started them in there but its all good. But thanks to the peeps that are in with me.


----------



## Sour Deez (Mar 15, 2012)

your plants look real  good man!  Im startin an auto grow soon as my light gets here so Ill be watchin this grow. Can I ask exactly how many weeks until you sta?rted giving them  nutes


----------



## metalholic (Mar 15, 2012)

@ Sour, I started at week 4 cause of the soil I'm using "Happy Frog Soil" cause they have nutes in it already. The plants love it. they started flowering already and just gave them a shot of N after that gonna flush and start bloom nutes. I'll post pics Sunday cause I'm doing this journal weekly. Hope this helps you out. @ Bubba thanks.


----------



## metalholic (Mar 18, 2012)

OK Week 4 Update
I just flushed them to start bloom nutes. Half way done :hubba:
Going to start Bloom nutes the next watering. Plants are drinking a lot more now have to water twice a week. There looking good though here are some pics. Oh and I will be using Jack's Classic Dynamic duo Bloom Nutes for Bloom Cycle. Well enjoy the pics, leave comments as they are always useful.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking good metal, keep up the nice work!


----------



## metalholic (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Bubba


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive ran both of these with very nice yields, paki took potency though.. Cant wait to see the final result


----------



## metalholic (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice, I can't wait also. I also have the Photo period ones in there also. Tyring them for the first time. So when these Auto's are done Straight to 12 12, I really can't wait for those.


----------



## risktaker27 (Mar 18, 2012)

looking very good so far metalholic.cant wait to get my next grow going


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

are you running 24/0 or 20/4?


----------



## metalholic (Mar 19, 2012)

@ Bubba I'm running them at 18-6


----------



## metalholic (Mar 19, 2012)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> looking very good so far metalholic.cant wait to get my next grow going


Thanks Risk


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 19, 2012)

24/0 , Your auto's will thank you, and your 12/12's will bend over backwards for you lol.

I ran 24/0 all up until harvest and saw 25-50% better yield my 2nd run after the 18/6 mistake

You will be pleased with 24/0


----------



## metalholic (Mar 19, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> 24/0 , Your auto's will thank you, and your 12/12's will bend over backwards for you lol.
> 
> I ran 24/0 all up until harvest and saw 25-50% better yield my 2nd run after the 18/6 mistake
> 
> You will be pleased with 24/0


Thanks Bubba i might just do that


----------



## metalholic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Week 5 UPDATE *
What's going on MP peeps It's Sunday morn and these ladies are swelling up. I gave them some Jack's Classic Blossom Booster 10-30-10, double shot yesterday and they seem to love it. With a tablespoon of molasses per gallon. I also transferred my 12-12 babies to 3 gallon containers. I'm debating if I should go with another light in the box or boost up to a 600w running a 400w now. More light more bud, right? Well here are the pics and enjoy. Leave comments and Thanks All.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love your setup metal!,  I would add a 600w in there. Although I do run 2 400s, the penetratingpower is better on the 6s.

Ever give a look into the 24/0?

I ran 6 plants under one 400w.. 5 flowering autos and 1 aroma I didnt see a prob either.


----------



## metalholic (Mar 26, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I love your setup metal!,  I would add a 600w in there. Although I do run 2 400s, the penetratingpower is better on the 6s.
> 
> Ever give a look into the 24/0?
> 
> I ran 6 plants under one 400w.. 5 flowering autos and 1 aroma I didnt see a prob either.


 Thanks Bubba a lot of work it was but, it will reward me in the long run. I boost it to 20/4 and they are as you can see they are swelling looking for those males lol. Thank You for the tip. I am wondering if I started this thread in the wrong area. I should of started in grow journals thread. Wonder if an Admin can transfer it. But yeah they are doing good but it is starting to smell a lot not to over powering yet but prob going to need to CRANK that carbon filter for the first time. Again thanks Bubba


----------



## Sour Deez (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice work guy! keep it up just germin my auto seeds now


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 1, 2012)

Their looking schweeeeet metal.  Looks like it's going to be a great harvest.


----------



## metalholic (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Sour and PowerPlanter I can't wait LMAO


----------



## metalholic (Apr 1, 2012)

*Week 6 UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE*
Just gave them some food as they are loving it. Got three weeks to go.They are really stinking up now a lot but, I don't mind I LOVE IT.  So I trimmed them down some so lower buds can get some light. I need to get a 600w. So here they are some pics for you guys out there enjoy. I'll try to get more pics up later. Suffering from hangover now LMAO


----------



## metalholic (Apr 1, 2012)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Nice work guy! keep it up just germin my auto seeds now


What are you Germinating there Sour?


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Apr 1, 2012)

awe shiiii those are looking sick! i cant wait for my autos to get here! dispatched today!  props dude.


----------



## metalholic (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks NC


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking dank metal!, I sure do miss my autos lol.
id go 10Weeks easily on them.. Every one running autos are giving me an itch for the blue hem diesels.
Mojo for a dank harvest. Do you have a jewelers loop? 30x or greater.


----------



## Sour Deez (Apr 1, 2012)

metalholic said:
			
		

> What are you Germinating there Sour?


Dinafem Fruit Auto I saw PuffinNugs thread on them and they looked dank


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 1, 2012)

looking very very nice.got my beans in some soil today cant wait to start posting some pics.i have Ak 47 Fems never tried that strain befor so guess ill find out


----------



## metalholic (Apr 2, 2012)

Sup guys, thanks for the [email protected] Bubba yeah I do have a loop checking those trichs everyday but still clear. I like a up high so these will come down with a lot of cloudy but some amber trichs. I done the blue Himalayas my last grow and they were pretty good. Forgot to tell ya my photo period plants are getting big. I figuered I might have 3 to 4 weeks left on these autos but might have issues with plants getting to tall when switched over. Thinking of topping them and take some clones. Always a first time for everything. Ill post picks later I'm on my tablet now. Thinking about getting a new ballast going wit 600 digital. Thanks everyone again leave comments if ya like.


----------



## metalholic (Apr 2, 2012)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Dinafem Fruit Auto I saw PuffinNugs thread on them and they looked dank


never looked into those but I'm sure its prob good. Is this your first time growing if so just don't over water and over feed 2 common mistakes. You will be alright your in the right place to get help. Good luck


----------



## metalholic (Apr 2, 2012)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> looking very very nice.got my beans in some soil today cant wait to start posting some pics.i have Ak 47 Fems never tried that strain befor so guess ill find out


Thanks Risk, I've done the AK47 and The Diesel they were great. I actually have an AK in my grow now she started late but she looks great now. But yeah you got some good beans there, if you look at the overhead pic its the bottom row to the right that an AK. Good Luck


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking very nice!! I like it bro.
Hope all turns well. Here are my bubbles I ran


----------



## metalholic (Apr 4, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Looking very nice!! I like it bro.
> Hope all turns well. Here are my bubbles I ran


Hey Bubba were those clones? They look nice. Hey will it be alright to message you from time to te about the reg plants cause this is my first time doing 12-12 might need some help. Ttyl


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Apr 6, 2012)

Wait, did you cut off ALL of the fan leaves on those? and when you say week six are you counting the 3 week seedling stage or does that not count with autos?


----------



## metalholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Sup NC actually started after 2 weeks seedlings it doesn't really matter if you forget always check the Trichs to see if you getting close. I cut off some fan leaves so light can get to the lower buds this weekend flush weekend and then time to come down gonna be sweet but cant wait for my other babies to start growing there buds. Thats what I really want. These girls are for my girl anyways but i will smoke some NO DOUBT should last for next harvest. White Widow, Northern Lights, Fruity Chronic Juice, Skunk #1, Chemdog and Barney's LSD ohhhhhweeeeeeee can't wait


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 6, 2012)

Your last post made my mouth water lol!, Your more then welcome to PM me anytime bro.
They were Bubblelicious auto's from Nirvana. start to finish in 77 days.
very nice smoke too.. caught the bubble pheno my first 5 pack.. Too bad ya can't clone em


----------



## metalholic (Apr 7, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Your last post made my mouth water lol!, Your more then welcome to PM me anytime bro.
> They were Bubblelicious auto's from Nirvana. start to finish in 77 days.
> very nice smoke too.. caught the bubble pheno my first 5 pack.. Too bad ya can't clone em


lol, wish you can clone them. I might have to top 2 more plants the fruity chronic juice is slow but I believe its going to be a short plant. Debating on taking clones this week or next week though just gonna take it from 4 plants, WW,LSD,Skunk,Chemdog well it might be 5 lmao NL also:hubba:


----------



## Sourmash (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking Good!


----------



## metalholic (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the Advice Dan


----------



## metalholic (Apr 15, 2012)

So I missed a week here cause of Easter weekend was out of town. Going to take some pics in the morn and update this journal.


----------



## metalholic (Apr 16, 2012)

So this is week 8 here you go as promised the pics. These babies are coming close to being cut down, I might go another week but watching the trichs closely. So enjoy the pics leave comments. [email protected] peeps


----------



## metalholic (Apr 16, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> super nice lookin colas metal, I would put one of em in for bud pic of the month if I was you !!


Thanks Dan that means a lot. But I don't think I could ever win that. Besides witch one do you like?


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 16, 2012)

Number 4 and 5 are looking awesome.  6 looks like the leaning tower of pizza.  lol  Nice work metalholic.


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 16, 2012)

WoW looking super good def some hugh colas going on their hope my little babys look that good when they are all grown up


----------



## metalholic (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Everyone, for your kind words it means a lot. Can't wait to chop chop and toke lol. They smell awesome.:hubba:


----------



## Sour Deez (Apr 25, 2012)

....Metal.. you.. there need update


----------



## dekgib (May 20, 2012)

So its confirmed I'm doing an indoor auto grow


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 10, 2012)

wow nice grow got so nice looking ladys


----------

